# Good property websites?



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good rural property websites in Portugal? 

Cheers

Steven


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Area? tend to be a bit localized


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Will work on a couple of sites for you Steve. Will send them tomorrow


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

why not put "central portugal property" in google - got to help yourself a little 


olx pt
chavetejo
pureportugal
peacefulportugal
rightmove
goisproperty

I don't recommend any of them , but its a good place to start looking


----------

